# conformation critique please on my half-fie



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

I posted a few of these on another conformation page but didn't quite get what I was looking for. A lot of "he's cute" and maybe only 1 constructive critique:lol: Not that I mind the cute comments, I think he is too lol, but I was looking for more in-depth critique on his form and how you think it might affect his function. I've owned him for 2 years now and he was quite the chunkster when I got him. He's 11, halfinger/mustang cross, 14.1HH. 

We take dressage lessons to work on both of us, but we just have fun with trail riding, liberty training, hunter paces and obstacle/trail challenges. Looking forward to everyone's comments!

I squared him up best as possible but in some pictures he is leaning towards my friend and reaching for the cookies so his legs are kind of out behind him. 
...short blurry video of him at the trot


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he Is cute. his torso is longish, as are many mustangs. the hip is quite sloped and is a bit small compared to his very large and powerful shoulder. his neck is a bit thick on the underside. nice bone, good leg angles, short canons. I am struggling to find very much critical to say about him. he is very nice.


----------



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

when you say long torso, are you referring to his length of back? This is what the porkchop looked like after I bought him. He's always had a thick underside of his neck but that's because he will brace in downward transitions. I think previous owners just let him get away with that and now it's re-teaching him the proper way to move


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

There is a LOT that I like about this horse. He has most of my favorite features from both breeds: good muscle, nice overall shape, really nice legs, fabulous shoulder, strong back although it is a little long. I agree that his front end is disproportionately powerful compared to his hind. If that's a problem for you, you can always send him along to me... 

He's very handsome, and that deep red color is to die for. I imagine he's similar to handle to my girl, especially in that neck: sweet, but hugely strong for his size. I swear my 14.1 haffie is as strong as some of the shires my BO has.


----------



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the constructive critique. I guess I never really thought his hind end was weak compared to his shoulders. I think that it's average size, but that his shoulders are so massive it makes them look small by comparison?! lol


Riding him (if you are not experienced) is something else...he will plow through your aids... those shoulders don't mess around! However, if he knows that you know what you are doing, he's very respectful and on your aides. He rides to the ability of the rider on his back.

Here's a picture of him modeling for my new camera just because he's a doll:lol:


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

He is a very nice build. 

I agree that his shoulders seem to overpower the hindquartes, lol. Might also have to do with him stretching forward, it definitely doesn't help =/ 

My critique is actulally his hind end, it is too small, and a bit open. His hock is set higher than the knees, too. All this combined makes it hard for him to engage the hind, and you can see that in the video he struggles to get it under himself, never really succeeding.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He's really cute

/Guilty. I'm sorry, I had to! D:

He looks like he has a nice topline.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

He's cute!

Kinda what I imagine my friend's 'stang would look like if he and my Haflinger had a baby (which is totally impossible being as the plumbing's all wrong). Similar coloring and all.


----------



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

disastercupcake said:


> He is a very nice build.
> 
> I agree that his shoulders seem to overpower the hindquartes, lol. Might also have to do with him stretching forward, it definitely doesn't help =/
> 
> My critique is actually his hind end, it is too small, and a bit open. His hock is set higher than the knees, too. All this combined makes it hard for him to engage the hind, and you can see that in the video he struggles to get it under himself, never really succeeding.


I am planning on having a chiro come out to look at him. Although he can't overcome some of his conformational flaws, he "usually" does step under himself better and the last month he seems a little off. Here's a picture from today. Please no comments on the rider, it's my sister in law and her loooong legs look a little silly on him


----------



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> He's cute!
> 
> Kinda what I imagine my friend's 'stang would look like if he and my Haflinger had a baby (which is totally impossible being as the plumbing's all wrong). Similar coloring and all.


haha thanks! you know, I always wondered, "what were they thinking" when they decided to breed him. I mean, mustang + halfinger = ???? I don't know, a really hardy stocky horse? lol I wonder if he was an "ooops!"


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

On the standing shots, this is what I see. 

First of all, his shoulder lays back nicely but his humerus is short. I also may have missed the Point of Shoulder in my drawing. I suspect it is lower and the humerus lays flatter than it should. He is slightly back at the knee.; He is OK in front.. neck is draft horse.. but that is what he is. His real issues are his coupling and hind quarters and hind legs. 

This horse habitually stands camped out behind. His peak of croup is too far back and his croup is very steep. Along with the steep croup, his hip is placed a bit too far back and the distance from point of buttock to stifle is short.. and this louses up the entire hind leg construction. The hamstring group of muscles on this horse are under developed and I think it is due to the poor underlying construction of the hind leg. He stands camped out possibly due to pain or possibly because it is more comfortable with such straightness through his hocks. Add to this his hind cannons are very light. 

Standing camped out he appears level. However, he is not. If his hind legs were under him he would be quite down hill. 

From behind he is also a bit bow legged. 

I think this horse will be difficult to keep sound in the hind end and through the back due to his underlying construction. 

That being said, he has a nice look about him.. like he is fun to work with.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

well he's drop dead gorgeous of course, a ten on the 'sexy' scale which is why most people can't see past that. who critiques George clooney? Well I do! lol

but really the only thing I wish on him is that his hip had the same depth and power as his shoulder. but that hip is shallow and slight in respect to the rest of him. If the hip was deeper it would offset the longish back which would then be perfect.

But yeah, he's still a jaw dropper!


----------



## Tulula81 (Oct 11, 2010)

Chopsticks said:


> well he's drop dead gorgeous of course, a ten on the 'sexy' scale which is why most people can't see past that. who critiques George clooney? Well I do! lol


Hahaha hilarious! Made me a giggle.

As far as his hind end goes, what are some riding exercises we can do to help build up some of the hamstring area? More cavaletti? He is actually starting to shed as the weather here in GA in starting to perk up and the days are getting longer. I'd like to get updated shots of him without all of his winter wool.

Suggestions are welcomed on the exercises. Thanks everyone who has replied. Very insightful.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

cavaletti are great, hill work of course, and just plain old backing up is good too. Sometimes easier to do on long- lines and also a fun change of pace!


----------

